# Provenzano scriveva "i pizzini"



## andersxman

Cosa sono questi "pizzini" che Provenzano stava scrivendo quando l'hanno preso?


----------



## Juri

Pizzini e palummi sono biglietti di comunicazione(nel gergo mafioso)


----------



## Alex_88

Il "pizzino" è un pezzetto di carta nel quale puoi scrivere un messaggio per qualcuno o semplicemente da ricordare...non c'entra niente con il "gergo mafioso"!

Alex


----------



## Astridis

Alex_88 said:
			
		

> Il "pizzino" è un pezzetto di carta nel quale puoi scrivere un messaggio per qualcuno o semplicemente da ricordare...non c'entra niente con il "gergo mafioso"!
> 
> Alex


 
Sottoscrivo.
Più precisamente, si parla di "pizzino" con riferimento ad un piccolo ritaglio di carta nel quale possono essere apposte delle note. Per intenderci...avete presenti i Post It ))

Ciao

Angela


----------



## Alex_88

Esatto!!!
Quello che intendevo


----------



## Juri

Come mai i dizionari "normali" ignorano sia pizzini che palummi?


----------



## Elisa68

Perché è una parola siciliana (o almeno credo: io l'ho imparata leggendo Camilleri )


----------



## You little ripper!

Seondo questo link è gergo mafioso per i pezzi di carta con cui il capo mafia dava ordini ai suoi gregari.


----------



## Manuel_M

Sono per caso forme dialettali di _piccioni_ e _palombe_?


----------



## ElaineG

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Seondo questo link è gergo mafioso per i pezzi di carta con cui il capo mafia dava ordini ai suoi gregari.


 
Come Angela e Alex hanno detto, non `e solo gergo mafioso, i siciliani normali usano la parola spesso.


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Come Angela e Alex hanno detto, non `e solo gergo mafioso, i siciliani normali usano la parola spesso.





> Cosa sono questi "pizzini" che Provenzano stava scrivendo quando l'hanno preso?


In questo caso si tratta di gergo mafioso. 

_Da notare l'uso di Provenzano di "pizzini" cioè di bigliettini di carta, utilizzati per comunicare gli ordini ai picciotti poiché ritenuti dal boss più sicuri delle comunicazioni con mezzi tecnologici._
Link


----------



## Necsus

Ciao a tutti!

In realtà le vostre interpretazioni credo siano tutte giuste. La querelle mi ha incuriosito e, non essendo siciliano, ho fatto una piccola ricerca in rete, da cui è emerso che "pizzino" è di uso comune in Sicilia per indicare un "bigliettino", che può essere adibito a vari usi, fra cui quello che ne fanno i boss mafiosi.
Alcuni esempi:
- Da tempu vi duvia stu pizzino di scusa, liggennu lu libbru chi a vuatri avia citatu...
- Anche io ho scritto un pizzino a mia mamma per chiederle di prepararmi la pasta al forno.
- Ma arrivò uno sdilluvio di tilifonate! Tutte le scrissi a sopra di questo pizzino.
- Lo scrivo qui perché con il casino che ho sulla scrivania sicuro che domattina non trovo più il pizzino con il link!
 
Poi ho trovato anche testimonianze che, almeno in alcune zone, oggi si usa "pizzino" anche per indicare una pizza con gli amici:
- Il compleanno della France è stato solo un pretesto per trovarsi fuori insieme e mangiare un pizzino!


----------



## ElaineG

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> In questo caso si tratta di gergo mafioso.
> 
> _Da notare l'uso di Provenzano di "pizzini" cioè di bigliettini di carta, utilizzati per comunicare gli ordini ai picciotti poiché ritenuti dal boss più sicuri delle comunicazioni con mezzi tecnologici._
> Link


Secondo me, si tratta di una parola siciliana usata nel contesto della mafia.  Non `e la stessa cosa.   Mi da fastidio quando i giornali trattano le cose siciliane normale come le cose "della mafia."  S`i, la mafia `e siciliana, ma non tutte le parole e le usanze siciliane sono le cose mafiose (sebbene la mafia le usino anche).


----------



## Astridis

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Secondo me, si tratta di una parola siciliana usata nel contesto della mafia. Non `e la stessa cosa. Mi da fastidio quando i giornali trattano le cose siciliane normale come le cose "della mafia." S`i, la mafia `e siciliana, ma non tutte le parole e le usanze siciliane sono le cose mafiose (sebbene la mafia le usino anche).


 
Giusto Elaine!
Ad un siciliano che si esprime comunemente in italiano può capitare di inserire nel discorso, con disinvoltura, qualche termine di origine dialettale.

"Pizzino" è proprio una di quelle parole del dialetto siciliano ( molto usata nella zona di Palermo ) che è entrata a far parte del linguaggio comune... non è infrequente, infatti, sentir parlare di "pizzini" nel contesto di un discorso formulato non necessariamente in dialetto. 
Ad esempio:
" Ho annotato il numero di telefono in un pizzino"...
Non è il massimo dell'eleganza ma il linguaggio parlato, si sa, è aperto ai neologismi))

Se poi, alla luce degli ultimi avvenimenti, l'uso del termine"pizzino" viene, per associazione di idee, considerato un termine del gergo mafioso ...beh...questo è da considerarsi uno spiacevole accostamento, originato, a mio avviso, da una superficiale ed erronea esposizione da parte della stampa e dell' informazione giornalistica in generale. 
E' indispensabile fare chiarezza e non solo per ragioni strettamente linguistiche: ritengo, infatti, che dall'attribuire ad una parola connotazioni negative al considerare mafioso anche chi di questa parola ne fa uso nella vita di tutti i giorni, il passo sia breve!

Ciao da una siciliana che, ogni tanto, usa i pizzini)


----------



## Peppezino

Ciao a tutti, anch'io sono siciliano e devo ammettere che anche a me e' capitato di scrivere i cosidetti pizzini ..................... purtroppo niente di sconvolgente, si trattava solo della lista della spesa
Pizzino o pizzinu e' un termine siciliano, per indicare nella versione piu' moderna un post-it, poi si ci puo scrivere quello che si vuole, dalla lista della spesa ad una ricetta ad un .........

Ciao :-°


----------



## Willi

Astridis said:
			
		

> Se poi, alla luce degli ultimi avvenimenti, l'uso del termine"pizzino" viene, per associazione di idee, considerato un termine del gergo mafioso ...beh...questo è da considerarsi uno spiacevole accostamento, originato, a mio avviso, da una superficiale ed erronea esposizione da parte della stampa e dell' informazione giornalistica in generale.
> E' indispensabile fare chiarezza e non solo per ragioni strettamente linguistiche: ritengo, infatti, che dall'attribuire ad una parola connotazioni negative al considerare mafioso anche chi di questa parola ne fa uso nella vita di tutti i giorni, il passo sia breve!


 
Secondo me più che di erronea esposizione da parte della stampa, si tratta proprio di superficialità e di volontà di dare "colore" locale alla notizia. Comunque, anche se "pizzini" è una normalissima parola siciliana usata in normalissime occasioni, è pur vero che al di fuori della Sicilia è associata al gergo mafioso (io, per esempio, prima dell'arresto di Provenzano non l'avevo mai sentita, e anche dopo c'ho messo un bel po' per capire cosa fossero questi pizzini). Probabilmente se i giornalisti si fossero limitati a dire "bigliettini" ci saremmo risparmiati il problema.


----------



## Frenko

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Sono per caso forme dialettali di _piccioni_ e _palombe_?


Pizzini credo significhi semplicemente "pezzetti" (di carta); su palummi invece penso che tu abbia ragione, ma in italiano si dice colombe 

ciao,
F

P.S.
Visto che siamo in Sicilia eviterei di parlare di "piccioni"...


----------



## athena3rm

Per rispondere alla querelle su sicilia=mafia, chredo che la questione qui sia più semplice: pizzini non era una parola italiana, ma dialettale o regionale siciliana finché tutti i giornali si sono riempiti di titoli su Provenzano. Nell'italiano comune, quindi è entrato come un termine legato alla mafia, c'est tout.


----------



## Manuel_M

Frenko said:
			
		

> Pizzini credo significhi semplicemente "pezzetti" (di carta); su palummi invece penso che tu abbia ragione, ma in italiano si dice colombe
> 
> ciao,
> F
> 
> P.S.
> Visto che siamo in Sicilia eviterei di parlare di "piccioni"...


 
Grazie per la spiegazione, Frenko


----------



## Frenko

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Grazie per la spiegazione, Frenko


Di niente Manuel


----------



## ucria-me

[QUOTE = andersxman;] Cosa SONO questi "pizzini" Che Provenzano Stava scrivendo quando l'Annone Preso 837.367? [/ QUOTE]

 Prova a vivere per qualche anno in sicilia, e lo saprai, e molto intressante.


----------



## ucria-me

Quando dovevi fare gli esami, il bigliettino che ricevevi per copiare, si chiamava "PIZZINO"


----------

